# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  Oppo R9s

## redboyskh

svp est ce que vs pouver m'aider pr la mise a jour de mon Oppo R9s merci

----------


## mohamed73

_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohaliy

شكرااا با محترم

----------

